# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Samsung T749, Samsung E189 Unbrick - Boot repair supported

## gsm4maroc

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
The Samsung T749 board is auto powered on with USB Data Cable connected   to the PC. Battery presence is not required; connection can be   established with detached board.  *To resurrect Samsung T749:*   Solder JTAG cable to Samsung T749 JTAG pads; Connect USB cable; Make sure Samsung T749 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now   phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up   normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods.
In case you cannot find firmware files use Global RIFF Link & Data   Exchange plugin – at the moment of resurrector release there was shared   full dump from alive Samsung T749 phone.  *To enter download mode:*   Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold both ‘Volume Up’ and ‘Camera’ keys and press ‘Power ON’ button.     *Resurrecting Samsung E189 is simple.* 
Phone is auto powered on with USB Cable connected to the PC. Battery   presence is not required; connection can be established with detached   board.
Current resurrector contains Firmware and EEPROM zones for memory chip with ID 0x00EC/0×2256  *To resurrect Samsung E189:*   Solder JTAG cable to Samsung E189 JTAG pads; Insert USB Data cable into board and PC; Make sure Samsung E189 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Choose which areas to flash; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; De-solder JTAG wires;    
Please click “*Check For Updates*” button in order to download and   apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update   process is recommended. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

